# Crack on carbon frame or paint?



## vengeful.lady01 (May 3, 2015)

I was cleaning my s-works Venge today and noticed a crack on the top part of the down tube. It's about hairline thick and I never saw it before. I never crashed as well so I'm pretty surprised to see it. I'm wondering if it's serious or if it's just the paint. Help!!


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I was hoping I could say is it just a scratch, but it does look like a crack.
I hope you are the original owner....


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Weird. From the drive side the pics look more like a surface scratch. Pics from the NDS look more like a crack. JMHO. 

I'd definitely get a professional opinion.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Can't tell much from the pics. The location doesn't suggest a crash. The shape is weird for a surface scratch (wrapping around), but the very straight and tapering line on the top part looks like a surface scratch. 

Do a tap test with a coin. This video demonstrates the tap test using a wrench, and what a problem sounds like at 3:30 min's in.

If still not sure, see a competent dealer.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

After sufficient coffee and a closer look, I believe it's a paint scratch.

First, there isn't any damage consistent with impact. Given the location and lack of impact about the only way it could be composite failure would be delamination. Delamination failures in carbon fiber composites don't usually appear as straight line surface cracks. Using as much zoom as I could muster, it looks like top-down (surface to deeper) damage limited to paint layers - no sign of anything fibrillar.

All of that is based on common and typical appearances. Still, check it out carefully.


----------



## vengeful.lady01 (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for all your advice! I'm somewhat relieved but I will take my bike to the dealer first thing in the morning tomorrow for some peace of mind.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

any news?


----------



## vengeful.lady01 (May 3, 2015)

So I took it to the local dealer a few days ago... And they suggested scratching off a bit of paint to see how deep the scratch is. As painful as it sounds, I agreed. I was relieved to see that the scratch only was on the surface, not even touching the Orange layer of paint, which came after the black one. The guys at shop said to just leave the scratch and not repaint it any time soon yet so I can observe if anything happens to it. Relieved beyond words!


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

vengeful.lady01 said:


> So I took it to the local dealer a few days ago... And they suggested scratching off a bit of paint to see how deep the scratch is. As painful as it sounds, I agreed. I was relieved to see that the scratch only was on the surface, not even touching the Orange layer of paint, which came after the black one. The guys at shop said to just leave the scratch and not repaint it any time soon yet so I can observe if anything happens to it. Relieved beyond words!


Thought it was just a paint gouge. Don't like their destructive testing, however.

I don't agree with them on just leaving it untouched. I would want to seal it to prevent moisture intrusion, which will only make things worse. It doesn't need to be real fancy at this point - clear fingernail polish will do. If there is anything structural it will still readily become apparent. If all is good after several months of riding, have it refinished if you like, but it's certainly not necessary.


----------



## vengeful.lady01 (May 3, 2015)

Yup, did just that a few days ago. Thanks for your expert advice @ibericb!


----------

